# 1965 2D hardtop restoration



## 65goat1971 (Oct 26, 2019)

Someone suggested I start a restoration page for my 1965 GTO restoration. The story behind the car is my dad purchased it when I was in high school and we had visions of restoring the car. I moved away due to work and it had been sitting at our family land for some time, things began to disappear from the car, center console, instrument cluster front seats so we moved the car to my parents house. I moved closer to home and have brought the car to my residence to begin the restoration process. My father recently passed away and I am wanting to start working on the car again. I have it nearly down to bare metal and recently purchased a tripower that I want to put on a 389 for the power plant. My dad was the owner of a 1969 judge that he purchased new and has been dormant in his garage since I last drove it to high school. I love the cars and have no intentions of selling as I have fond memories. Some things I am looking for is a 389 motor to put the tripower on as the 65 I have has a 400 currently. If anyone knows of a 389 that the tripower goes best with please let me know a contact. Something I have had trouble with is getting the knobs loose and the chrome trim around them, any tricks. My vision is to restore the car to the original state except for the motor and possibly tranny, everything else as far as color I want the original.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Get her emptied out, and all bolts bagged and tagged.
That upper windshield channel will be some what of a challenge.. That part is not re produced.
I took several weeks of time (each day after work) to make the one I used as my 64 was rusty like that too. seems typical that the A bodys rust there.

I also made sure one I had my piece made (made from 2 pieces of metal for ease of manufacture) I installed the screws for the trim clips, then I migged them from the backside to be sure they would not wobble or fall out, in case things got rough in the future.
Nice car .looks like a good project.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

65goat1971 said:


> Someone suggested I start a restoration page for my 1965 GTO restoration. The story behind the car is my dad purchased it when I was in high school and we had visions of restoring the car. I moved away due to work and it had been sitting at our family land for some time, things began to disappear from the car, center console, instrument cluster front seats so we moved the car to my parents house. I moved closer to home and have brought the car to my residence to begin the restoration process. My father recently passed away and I am wanting to start working on the car again. I have it nearly down to bare metal and recently purchased a tripower that I want to put on a 389 for the power plant. My dad was the owner of a 1969 judge that he purchased new and has been dormant in his garage since I last drove it to high school. I love the cars and have no intentions of selling as I have fond memories. Some things I am looking for is a 389 motor to put the tripower on as the 65 I have has a 400 currently. If anyone knows of a 389 that the tripower goes best with please let me know a contact. Something I have had trouble with is getting the knobs loose and the chrome trim around them, any tricks. My vision is to restore the car to the original state except for the motor and possibly tranny, everything else as far as color I want the original.


I love your plan. I suspect several of us are restoring old goats with memories of, or in honor of our fathers. Have fun doing it and involve your own children if you have any!


----------



## 65goat1971 (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. pulled the switches out of dash today, had issue knowing how they actually came out. Came out and not much damage to rings and trim. tomorrow I may go for the rear bumper and tail lamps and trim. Will post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## 65goat1971 (Oct 26, 2019)

In searching for fabricated window channel, I have came across this company. 1964 - 1972 GTO, LeMans, Tempest, GTO Window Rust Repair Channels - Belden Speed & Engineering - window channel rust patch panels, chevelle, rust repair, patch panels, GM a body repair
Anyone have any experience with them? I am also on the hunt for a set of 77 heads for my 389 tri-power engine I plan on putting in my car. Anyone know where I could find these?

I have the intake and carbs, just working my way down. I have about decided I am going to have to piece together the engine I want.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

They seem to have a good reputation. Very customer oriented.

991458-rear-window-channel.html

1071104-beldon-speed-window-channels.html


----------



## 65goat1971 (Oct 26, 2019)

Wondering which restoration book is worth the money. I have been looking at a few and one seems to come up regularly. Anybody able to give me the one that provides the best info. Took the trunk lid off not to long ago. Garage spring broke and haven't been home to do much. Plan on working on chassis bolts to separate from the frame. Looking for measurements for frame, I know I have a front bumper mount that is bent, you can see it hooking. Think everything else is straight just must have had a fender bender back in the day. I am wanting to check everything to make sure she is right.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

This is.a good one you can look at Pontiac Jim’s post on Pontiac reading also


----------



## 65goat1971 (Oct 26, 2019)

Guys, Need help confirming if these heads are 77 that was on the 3X2 389 in 1965.








I am looking for a set of 77 heads for a 389. I have the tripower and looking for heads. Please let me know if this is what I am looking for casting is supposed to be 9778777 but that does not look like that but the 77 makes me wonder.

Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Heads are 1961 389/421, not 1965 heads. 



Pontiac V8 Cylinder Heads


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Jim is correct. The heads you are looking for has 77 cast into one of the outer exhaust ports, not the center ports has shown in your picture. One outer port will have GM cast into it and the other outer port will have 77 cast into it.


----------



## gtomike455 (May 24, 2020)

65goat1971 said:


> Someone suggested I start a restoration page for my 1965 GTO restoration. The story behind the car is my dad purchased it when I was in high school and we had visions of restoring the car. I moved away due to work and it had been sitting at our family land for some time, things began to disappear from the car, center console, instrument cluster front seats so we moved the car to my parents house. I moved closer to home and have brought the car to my residence to begin the restoration process. My father recently passed away and I am wanting to start working on the car again. I have it nearly down to bare metal and recently purchased a tripower that I want to put on a 389 for the power plant. My dad was the owner of a 1969 judge that he purchased new and has been dormant in his garage since I last drove it to high school. I love the cars and have no intentions of selling as I have fond memories. Some things I am looking for is a 389 motor to put the tripower on as the 65 I have has a 400 currently. If anyone knows of a 389 that the tripower goes best with please let me know a contact. Something I have had trouble with is getting the knobs loose and the chrome trim around them, any tricks. My vision is to restore the car to the original state except for the motor and possibly tranny, everything else as far as color I want the original.


be extremely careful with all the trim pieces, they damage easily & are hard to replace, the aftermarket stuff is garbage. nice car, good luck.


----------



## 65goat1971 (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks for the info. I understood that the 77 would be on the corner of the head. Just wanted to make sure. Yes I have most of the trim stored in the attic out of harms way. Perfect tool to take off drip edge trim is an aluminum bottle opener.


----------



## 65goat1971 (Oct 26, 2019)

I have been researching the steering wheels for the 1965. Was there several different steering wheels on the 1965 or just one that came with all 1965. Mine is pretty bad and want to go back with the one correct for year. Just curious. Long way from worrying about it just not sure the one on car is original.

On another note. I have my hands full and would like to get the opinions of someone that would be excellent at getting my dads Judge back on the road. It has sat in the garage for years and I would love to have her back on the road. There are a few places that are going to need to be patched and I really want someone that is not going to butcher it up. It still has original paint and the car is all original number matching car. My dad would never trust this to just anyone and I feel the same. Any one that specializes in Judge restoration?


----------



## 65goat1971 (Oct 26, 2019)

Was researching my transmission and it appears to be a Muncie transmission but not sure if it is a M20, M21 or M22. I'm hoping for the M22. Not sure I can identify with just the casting and date code. I have the PHS documentation for my car but I am certain this is not the original tranny. It was hooked up to a 400 engine with a 2 bbl intake. The bell housing is a different number than what I was expecting as well. Any help appreciated.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

This is what I have found. I am not a expert just attempting to do research. Pictures and Descriptions of the B.O.P. 9778882 (882) bellhousing Bell is a universal 1965 BOP (works with 3 speed dearborn and muncie). The trans is a 1965 as well.I used Muncie 4-Speed Identification Guide - Chevy DIY I know its a chevy site but still.They say on here that Only the M22 has a drain plug prior to 1969..Take with a truck load of salt.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

It's a high probability that your trans is an M-20. Someone would have to go to some effort to get an M-22 and install it. I did it to my '64 GTO. It also wants lower rear end gears due to the 2.20:1 first gear ratio. The bell housing is universal to the Muncie's.


----------



## 65goat1971 (Oct 26, 2019)

Will the bell hook up to a 389 easily without any mods?


----------

